# 2000 Volkswagen gti scan tool can't read



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2018)

I disconnected my battery and now all the lights on my instrument panel came on the abs, check engine light and the rest of them come on and won't go off I hooked up a new stereo and disconnected the battery and the lights went off except the check engine light stayed on I took the car to have it scanned for the problem codes and the scan tool did not read it I took it to a couple more places and same thing it wouldn't read it I need some advice please


----------

